# CSI NY



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen in some thread about possible cancellation that this show is on the bubble. Also the blurb for the season final has Mac solving his last unsolved case. Sounds like it will not be back and even if it makes it the actor playing Mac Taylor won't be.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you have a link?

While I can see the character moving on... I am not sure how the show is on the Bubble... I find it to be 100 times better then Miami, but yet that piece of garbage continues.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

seern said:


> I have seen in some thread about possible cancellation that this show is on the bubble. Also the blurb for the season final has Mac solving his last unsolved case. Sounds like it will not be back and even if it makes it the actor playing Mac Taylor won't be.


The only thing I have heard regarding CSI:NY is that it is a bubble show along with several others and that CBS plans to cancel at least 1 (if not 2) of their more expensive drama series this year.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> While I can see the character moving on... I am not sure how the show is on the Bubble... I find it to be 100 times better then Miami, but yet that piece of garbage continues.


While I will agree with you, I seem to recall that CBS gave CSI:Miami a 3 year renewal deal (2011-2012 being the final year of that deal) a few years back.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I have seen a few place it is on the bubble (I would post a link but I need this one more post before I can), too bad because CSI NY is my favorite of the three and if Mac left I think that would mess it up. The only redeeming value of CSI Miami is the scenery in HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Scroll down to the list at the TVbytheNumbers Bubble Watch.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

As of yesterday TV By The Numbers is still calling it a toss up. CBS: Anybody's Guess Which Dramas Are Still To Be Cancelled


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While I can see the character moving on... I am not sure how the show is on the Bubble... I find it to be 100 times better then Miami, but yet that piece of garbage continues.


I could not agree more!! :hurah:

Miami is horrible and NY is a ton better. Obviously (to me) CSI:Original is still better but NY is a close second.

I also believe if Gary Sinise leaves it will be a big blow to the show as I think he is the best on the show and make it what it is.... Isn't he a producer also?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

webby_s said:


> I could not agree more!! :hurah:
> 
> Miami is horrible and NY is a ton better. Obviously (to me) CSI:Original is still better but NY is a close second.
> 
> I also believe if Gary Sinise leaves it will be a big blow to the show as I think he is the best on the show and make it what it is.... Isn't he a producer also?


There have been rumors for several years now that Gary Sinise was leaving the show so I'm not sure why this one should be any different. 

How many of us thought that CSI would never be able to continue when William Peterson left but it has. His parting would be a big blow to the show but in my opinion I think they could pull it off.
Yes, Sinise is an executive producer just as William Peterson is still an executive producer on CSI.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks to me like....*puts on sunglasses* this thread is unraveling...

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's because CSI: Miami sells to INCREDIBLE numbers overseas - like "Baywatch" did some years ago. I *believe* it was, at one point a couple of years ago, the most watched 1-hour drama show IN THE WORLD.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

djlong said:


> It's because CSI: Miami sells to INCREDIBLE numbers overseas - like "Baywatch" did some years ago. I *believe* it was, at one point a couple of years ago, the most watched 1-hour drama show IN THE WORLD.


Tells us what? The rest of the world has some pretty low standards when it comes to television :lol:


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

webby_s said:


> I could not agree more!! :hurah:
> 
> Miami is horrible and NY is a ton better. Obviously (to me) CSI:Original is still better but NY is a close second.
> 
> I also believe if Gary Sinise leaves it will be a big blow to the show as I think he is the best on the show and make it what it is.... Isn't he a producer also?


+1 on that one. Miami just became to ridiculous a couple of years ago for me to keep watching it. For me, CSI:NY is just barely behind the original. They're very different, but both very entertaining. Plus, I'd hate to see it go after this year because I'm a big fan of Sela Ward. She's from my hometown of Meridian, MS.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Personally I'd like to see them all go (Criminal Minds, CSI, Law & Order, NCIS and all their spin offs). Enough of franchising. There was more variety and creative thinking when it was just the three networks broadcasting over the air. Yes, there were some spin offs back then but not the mass franchising that's done today.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We just finished watching the season (series?) finale of CSI:NY. It sure had the feel of a show that knows it won't be returning.

It reminded me of the finale of "The Unit", where they've wrapped up enough loose ends that the show could end. We're left with the impression that Mac is ready to ride into the sunset, Messer getting promoted with eyes on becoming head of the crime lab at some point. Everyone lives happily ever after.

Of course, if the show gets renewed for an 8th season, Mac can always decide he's not ready to leave... Or if he does, the show goes on, and I suspect Jo would step up into the top spot and lead the team.

I'll be disappointed if the show is, in fact, cancelled - it's one of our favorites - probably more so than the original since William Peterson left (although we do still like the original).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> While I can see the character moving on... I am not sure how the show is on the Bubble... I find it to be 100 times better then Miami, but yet that piece of garbage continues.


Better but still unrealistic. CSIs don't do detective grunt work.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Since when do the science guys go out and kick in doors ? <lol>


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> We just finished watching the season (series?) finale of CSI:NY. It sure had the feel of a show that knows it won't be returning.


Actually.. IMHO... If you want a lot of these shows... the last 6 episodes of the season... they start laying the foundation for just about every character to not come back.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually.. IMHO... If you want a lot of these shows... the last 6 episodes of the season... they start laying the foundation for just about every character to not come back.


They do.. but this one felt different to me.

Obviously writers know if their series hasn't been renewed, so it's not uncommon to have season finale's like this one where they're wrapping up loose ends, while still setting up storylines for the next season - and doing the latter in such a way that if they're not renewed the series doesn't leave off with too many unanswered questions.

I just thought this one felt like the writers were anticipating it being a series finale as opposed to a simple season finale. I hope I'm wrong... and I don't have anything concrete to suggest that it's a done deal... it's just how the episode felt to me this time around.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

According to Hollywood.com today CSI: NY is still on the bubble. Even if a couple of others aren't.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

To me that season/series final seemed a little strange compared to the usual CSI NY.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

seern said:


> To me that season/series final seemed a little strange compared to the usual CSI NY.


I agree. It definitely gave me the impression of a series finale.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

olguy said:


> I agree. It definitely gave me the impression of a series finale.


I also agree.But I hope we're wrong.I think it's the best of the 3 CSI's. (IMHO)


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I also agree.But I hope we're wrong.I think it's the best of the 3 CSI's. (IMHO)


We think it's the best as well. Just slightly better than the original since William Peterson left, in our estimation.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

They did move it to the dreaded Friday but then again there's that Miami show and that's on a Sunday after football and no one can ever get that recorded right during the NFL season. My wife will attempt to record that show every so often and it's always late and so she never gets to end.

The moral of this post is NY is on the dreaded Friday's and Miami is on Sunday and both are still "going" strong with no news on either.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

webby_s said:


> They did move it to the dreaded Friday but then again there's that Miami show and that's on a Sunday after football and no one can ever get that recorded right during the NFL season. My wife will attempt to record that show every so often and it's always late and so she never gets to end.
> 
> The moral of this post is NY is on the dreaded Friday's and Miami is on Sunday and both are still "going" strong with no news on either.


Cold Case survived for several years in that Sunday time slot. I had a manual timer set for 9 - midnight. Sometimes got it and sometimes not. Depended on how many hours it took to play a one hour football game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> It's because CSI: Miami sells to INCREDIBLE numbers overseas - like "Baywatch" did some years ago. I *believe* it was, at one point a couple of years ago, the most watched 1-hour drama show IN THE WORLD.


I don't think it was that long ago. I read the same thing about it. I gotta admit I don't think of it as a serious show, I think of it as a parody and I also think it's kind of funny.

Kinda sad to see the NYC CSI show go down the tubes. I think it was the best of the three CSIs.

They just canceled L&O LA too. After the revamping, I thought it was pretty good.

Rich


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I always set any series schedule for 30 min. extra to allow for sports on CBS sunday nights shows being pushed.This way I don,t miss the whole show .


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just announced that it got picked up. They are unsure on the number of episodes, but it will be back. Yay Gary Sinise!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Just announced that it got picked up. They are unsure on the number of episodes, but it will be back. Yay Gary Sinise!!


Great news! Thank you *Mom*!

Rich


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Definitely great news! I'm hopeful Gary Sinise returns as well, but even if he opts not to, I'll be happy to have the rest of the team to watch!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good to hear !


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

webby_s said:


> They did move it to the dreaded Friday but then again there's that Miami show and that's on a Sunday after football and no one can ever get that recorded right during the NFL season. My wife will attempt to record that show every so often and it's always late and so she never gets to end.
> 
> The moral of this post is NY is on the dreaded Friday's and Miami is on Sunday and both are still "going" strong with no news on either.


The fact that you never know if you will get the whole show even with extended timers is the main reason I stopped watching CBS on Sundays. Letterman following the 11PM News is why I stopped watching the CBS news and switched to ABC news.


----------

